# "Find More Posts by (User)" search broken?



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Just an FYI...

When clicking on a username within a thread and selecting the "Find More Posts by (User)" context menu option, the website is returning errors:

Warning: in_array() expects parameter 2 to be array, null given in [path]/search_sphinx.php on line 123​
... and ...

Warning: strpos(): Empty needle in [path]/includes/functions_search.php on line 838
...
Warning: strpos(): Empty needle in [path]/includes/functions_search.php on line 838​


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Hmm, was working earlier. Thanks


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Ok, thanks. Fixed it.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

You sure did. Well done, guys.


----------

